# My Off Season Diet



## YngwieReid (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm in the off season, so I'll post my bulking off season diet

Morning - Meal 1

45mins before eat - pills
1ltr water
1Protein Shake

Breakfeast - Meal 2
4 eggs whites only, 1 egg yoke (switch this with tuna, and oatmeal)
2 begals w/cheese & Bacon
1 piece of fruit
1.5ltr water

Cardio - 1hour - 500ml water

45mins before dinner - pills - Dinner - Meal 3

Soup - Chicken Noodle/Chilli/or Clam Chowder
12oz of Ham/Turkey/Egg/Beef/Chicken
1.5ltr water

WORKOUT 1h 30mins after Meal 3, Immediantly after WORKOUT take protein shake

Lunch - Meal 4
12oz of Ham/Turkey/Egg/Beef/Chicken

2 Hours Later - Cardio

2 Hours after Cardio - It's EAT time; Meal 5

Fries
12oz Ham/Turkey/Egg/Beef/Chicken
Bread Roll
Salad

Meal - 6

Protein Shake

Meal - 7

Tea


----------



## garcia3441 (Aug 25, 2006)

YngwieReid said:


> Breakfeast - Meal 2
> 4 eggs whites only, 1 egg yoke (switch this with tuna, and oatmeal)
> 2 begals w/cheese & Bacon
> 1 piece of fruit
> 1.5ltr water



Where's the bacon and hashbrowns?


----------



## YngwieReid (Aug 25, 2006)

hahaha, there's bacon there..but there isn't hashbrowns. I feel the Begals are enough carbs to fuel my cardio. If I hate more Carbs then it would affect what I'm burning.

The idea is to burn yesterdays, before you add on today.

~AJ. Reid


----------



## Drew (Aug 25, 2006)

What's wrong with you people? 

My Summer diet: 

-lots of barbecued grilled meat
-chips and salsa
-fresh fruit
-beer
-booze
-coffee

My Winter diet:

-lots of pasta
-lots of hearty soups
-lots of bread
-lots of fresh fruit
-lots of beer and booze.
-coffee

Repeat, with minor variations. I'm not in AMAZING shape, but I'm in fairly good shape... 

Protien shakes? My diet's sort of simple. "Don't be a dumbass - burn more calories than you take in. And carbs don't make you fat, fat makes you fat. Finally, if it doesn't taste good, don't force yourself to eat it. You'll be happier, which counts for a lot." 

Out of spite, when the Atkins diet got big I dropped about 10 pounds on a high carb diet - mostly beer and pizza. I just ate smaller portions and got a lot of exersize. Life's too short to regiment your diet on what it does to you and not what it tastes like.


----------



## Jason (Aug 27, 2006)

I don't belive Fat males you fat. Too many calories make you fat. Hey aj how many calories you eating a day?


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 27, 2006)

Drew said:


> What's wrong with you people?
> 
> My Summer diet:
> 
> ...



Pretty much the same here dude. Except I haven't touched any alcohol in about 2 months now and my weight is going down quite a bit with the help of regular excercise. Ofcourse, that will all change as soon as Saturday rolls around, and possibly wednesday...the following friday...and the saturday proceeding that...followed by the next 10 months - during which I'm at University and my house will be well stocked with vodka, sambuca, whiskey, rum, tequila and 3 fridges stocked with good beer...also, with an off-license round the corner we can buy as much cheap shitty wine as we want.


----------



## garcia3441 (Aug 27, 2006)

Drew said:


> What's wrong with you people?
> 
> My Summer diet:
> 
> ...



Almost the same as my year round diet. Add pizza (once a week), yoghurt (every morning), milk, gatorade, soda, and drop the coffee.


----------



## Makelele (Aug 28, 2006)

Mine consists of corn flakes/random breakfast cereal, random school lunch, random snack before soccer practice and dinner after, and then sometimes something in the evening too. And LOTS of Coca-cola.

I am, however in good shape, and I'm happy as long as my six-pack is visible.


----------



## Popsyche (Aug 28, 2006)

Makelele said:


> Mine consists of corn flakes/random breakfast cereal, random school lunch, random snack before soccer practice and dinner after, and then sometimes something in the evening too. And LOTS of Coca-cola.
> 
> I am, however in good shape, and I'm happy as long as my six-pack is visible.



Six-pack abs? Dude, I have the whole case!  

Breakfast is coffee and something bad for me.

Lunch is what ever is left over from some previous dinner

Dinner is what ever is oldest and in need of cooking in the fridge.

Add Beer on practice night and that's how you build a Popsyche!


----------



## darren (Aug 28, 2006)

Forgive me for asking what may seem to be an obvious question, but you're in the "off-season" for what, exactly?

When i read a diet and exercise regimen like that, it makes me really appreciate living like a normal human being.


----------



## Jason (Aug 28, 2006)

Darren I would assume he is either 

a) a body builder.
b) a athelete.


----------



## YngwieReid (Aug 28, 2006)

darren said:


> Forgive me for asking what may seem to be an obvious question, but you're in the "off-season" for what, exactly?
> 
> When i read a diet and exercise regimen like that, it makes me really appreciate living like a normal human being.



Darren, It's brutal to be honest. It's unfortunate that body builders have such a bad reputation for being ass holes, but we really blame a lot of it on dieting.

Try drinking 500ml's of water every hour on the hour..haha I never want to see water again lol.

Yes, I am a body builder. I also am training to one day try to be an MMA fighter. 

~AJ. Reid


----------



## Jason (Aug 28, 2006)

YngwieReid said:


> Darren, It's brutal to be honest. It's unfortunate that body builders have such a bad reputation for being ass holes, but we really blame a lot of it on dieting.
> 
> Try drinking 500ml's of water every hour on the hour..haha I never want to see water again lol.
> 
> ...



kick ass you a fan of ufc? i can't get into pride


----------



## YngwieReid (Aug 28, 2006)

Yeah UFC is great, it's more of the style I'm into. Pride is on a technical level much better than UFC. I enjoy the rules of Pride more as a fan to watch, but as a fighter I think UFC is better.

The province I live in isn't sanctioned for MMA fights, so we just train in Jiu Jitsu, Kick Boxing, and Kenpo. I suggest anyone who's willing to have fun, looking to get in shape, and overall enjoys aggression. Check our your local Dojo's.

~Aj. Reid


----------



## Jason (Aug 28, 2006)

YngwieReid said:


> Yeah UFC is great, it's more of the style I'm into. Pride is on a technical level much better than UFC. I enjoy the rules of Pride more as a fan to watch, but as a fighter I think UFC is better.
> 
> The province I live in isn't sanctioned for MMA fights, so we just train in Jiu Jitsu, Kick Boxing, and Kenpo. I suggest anyone who's willing to have fun, looking to get in shape, and overall enjoys aggression. Check our your local Dojo's.
> 
> ~Aj. Reid



I should check it out..they had open casting call for one of the ultimate fighters I think season 2 or 3 here in mass.


----------



## YngwieReid (Aug 28, 2006)

I'd been there in a second!

If you have natural ability, and fight instead of flight response style..it only takes 2 years or less to be decent if you train your @$$ off.

~AJ. Reid


----------



## Jason (Aug 28, 2006)

YngwieReid said:


> I'd been there in a second!
> 
> If you have natural ability, and fight instead of flight response style..it only takes 2 years or less to be decent if you train your @$$ off.
> 
> ~AJ. Reid



I have a feeling I would be pretty decent. I can take a shot and like to wrestle. I would more than likely use a ground and pound/submission style. Also tell me why more guys don't prepare better ie: cardio cardio cardio.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow......although I really appreciate you and others who have the ability to stick to a SERIOUS diet and workout routine like that, I could never do it myself. 

I eat absolute shite, and drink frequently. (alcohol that is). If a dietician or whoever went over my diet and analysed the nutritional values theyd probably be appalled and tell me I had 3 weeks to live  

But I'm young,relatively thin and I feel pretty healthy(apart from hangovers). Long may it continue!


----------



## Jason (Aug 30, 2006)

Roundhouse_Kick said:


> Wow......although I really appreciate you and others who have the ability to stick to a SERIOUS diet and workout routine like that, I could never do it myself.
> 
> I eat absolute shite, and drink frequently. (alcohol that is). If a dietician or whoever went over my diet and analysed the nutritional values theyd probably be appalled and tell me I had 3 weeks to live
> 
> But I'm young,relatively thin and I feel pretty healthy(apart from hangovers). Long may it continue!



keyword FEEL healthy..your probably not


----------



## rogue (Aug 30, 2006)

mine is eat what i want when i want and exercise what i want when i want lol


----------



## Loomer (Aug 31, 2006)

rogue said:


> mine is eat what i want when i want and exercise what i want when i want lol



Dude, that could be me! 

I am also in fairly good shape, although I haven't had any *actual* exercise in a while. I've quit drinking and my girlfriend and I are very...active. So that keeps MY beer gut away


----------

